# Where to buy a used bike in LA



## rizorith (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm new to biking and could use some help. I've been on the ropes between getting a hybrid and a road bike. Basically it comes down to money. I can only spend about $400 for a road bike and there is nothing out there new in that price range. I looked at hybrids and while I can afford them I realize it's not the route I want to go.

I've looked at craigslist but I'm new and not sure about my size and after reading all the articles on this forum it seems like I'd be stupid to just buy a 59cm frame because that's what I fit on another bike in the store.

Are there any good stores that sell used bikes and have a good selection? That seems the best way to go. I've thought about purchasing a new/used on ebay or Scott but the size issue is turning me off. What I had planned to do was buy one and take it into my LBS for adjustments/tuneup but I guess if I get the frame wrong it will just be a waste.

Any advice would be appreciated. I live in the silverlake/los feliz area of LA if that helps any.

If this is the wrong place for this post please delete this. This seems to be the only SoCal specific forum.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/road_bikes.htm

top row, start at 3rd from left '07 Windsor Leeds <$400


----------



## rizorith (Aug 4, 2006)

I am The Edge said:


> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/road_bikes.htm
> 
> top row, start at 3rd from left '07 Windsor Leeds <$400


Have you had any experience with this bike or bikesdirect? I've read a bit about them on this site but it's mostly been negative. I'm mostly concerned that I'd get one and have to spend a bunch of money getting it working properly or worse yet, it won't fit.


----------



## bernmart (Sep 7, 2005)

My lbs--InCycle in Pasadena--has some used bikes for sale (including one of mine). Perhaps other bike shops do the same. Without some advice from an experienced person, buying a used bike is a very riskly business, so I advise against something like Craigslist.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

A used bike is a good way to go for your first bike. Try the sizing calculators on Colorado Cyclist or Wrenchscience. There's always the "buy from an LBS where you'll get a good fit" advice on here, and I realize I'm going against the grain of that, but the problem is twofold:

Most LBS fit sessions consist of, "Throw a leg over this. Yep, looks OK." You have to look for awhile to find a particular good LBS. And then you'd have to find one that handles used bikes. If you find that shop, it's a great thing and you should support them wholeheartedly, but they're hard to find.
Your body, core strength, comfortable riding positions and so on will change over time as you grow accustomed to riding. So an initial fit for someone who doesn't ride a road bike may not be that valuable a few months down the line.

I always advise people to look at their first bike as something to ride for a while, to adjust to road riding. You want it to be pretty close, so you're comfortable enough to enjoy riding it, but after you've ridden it for a few months or a year, you'll have a better idea what you really want and can ge it in your second bike. Turn the first one into a rain bike, or maybe the fit is close enough that you just need a few adjustments and maybe a stem swap, or sell it to help fund your new one. A decent used bike will certainly hold more of its resale value than a new one which deteriorates significantly as soon as its ridden.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Used to be, the (now-defunct) Supergo store in Fountain Valley had its second floor dedicated as a used-bike lot, which I thought was a killer idea but it didn't work out. None of which has any bearing on your situation--sorry.

Is there absolutely no one you know--friend/neighbor/co-worker/etc--who can guide you? If not, my suggestion is to head to a few local shops, talk to the people and explain your situation. Some of them won't give you the time of day, obviously, but I'm betting a few will take the time to listen and give you a decent idea of what to look for as far as frame size, gruppo, etc. After all, you represent a potential future customer, and if you can go to a shop during off-peak hours, they might consider it worthwhile to invest some of their time. You might try Budget Pro in Eagle Rock, or Open Road in Pasadena, in addition to In-Cycle.


----------



## rizorith (Aug 4, 2006)

The Walrus said:


> Used to be, the (now-defunct) Supergo store in Fountain Valley had its second floor dedicated as a used-bike lot, which I thought was a killer idea but it didn't work out. None of which has any bearing on your situation--sorry.
> 
> Is there absolutely no one you know--friend/neighbor/co-worker/etc--who can guide you? If not, my suggestion is to head to a few local shops, talk to the people and explain your situation. Some of them won't give you the time of day, obviously, but I'm betting a few will take the time to listen and give you a decent idea of what to look for as far as frame size, gruppo, etc. After all, you represent a potential future customer, and if you can go to a shop during off-peak hours, they might consider it worthwhile to invest some of their time. You might try Budget Pro in Eagle Rock, or Open Road in Pasadena, in addition to In-Cycle.


Actually I went to Budgetpro and he gave me a general idea, said I'm 58-60cm frame and that I shouldn't get downtubes if I want to upgrade later. If I buy a used bike on craigslist I suppose it won't be so bad if it doesn't fit perfectly because I can just sell it, and by then I'll probably have a better idea of what to look for. I'm seriously considering this route. Unfortunately I haven't seen a lot of road bikes in my size and price range. Seems like 55, 56 is pretty common but not 58-60. 

I've called up some other bike stores that sell used bikes but most only have a handful and none that would probably fit me. The only sure thing is to get a new/used bike from ebay - since I can get my size there. Of course I don't get to test it so there is a big downside.

I don't know anyone who knows any more than I do about these bikes so I'm really on my own. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## gremelm (Apr 7, 2005)

rizorith said:


> Actually I went to Budgetpro and he gave me a general idea, said I'm 58-60cm frame and that I shouldn't get downtubes if I want to upgrade later. If I buy a used bike on craigslist I suppose it won't be so bad if it doesn't fit perfectly because I can just sell it, and by then I'll probably have a better idea of what to look for. I'm seriously considering this route. Unfortunately I haven't seen a lot of road bikes in my size and price range. Seems like 55, 56 is pretty common but not 58-60.
> 
> I've called up some other bike stores that sell used bikes but most only have a handful and none that would probably fit me. The only sure thing is to get a new/used bike from ebay - since I can get my size there. Of course I don't get to test it so there is a big downside.
> 
> I don't know anyone who knows any more than I do about these bikes so I'm really on my own. Thanks for the advice.


Actually, did you try Steve at Open Road in Pasadena? He's an excellent guy to work with and he's very knowledgeable about everything bikes. He may be able to help you with fitting or at the very least point you in the right direction. He's got tons of used gear/components in his shop and, I think, he's got or has access to used bikes. He may give you a great deal on closeouts or older stock. Just let him know of your situation. He's the kind of bike guy who just wants to make sure that you keep riding (assuming you already have a bike  ) and won't charge you for simple fixes/or adjustments. He'll listen to what you're looking for. Give him a call. Every time I go there, he's always friendly and very personable. It's worth a shot. Cheers.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*get cookin'*

get ye to the Bicycle Kitchen. Just off Melrose N. of Vermont. You can ride there.

They don't sell used bikes per se, but you go there, tell them what you want, then YOU build it (with assistance if needed). It's a non-profit Co-op, so you help them, they help you. Cool place, great people. You should be able to build a complete bike for < $200.

just another option for ya - 
Jeff


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

supergo (now performance bike) in fountain valley is still open.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Perhaps--I haven't been down that way in eons. The used-bike lot is long gone, though.


----------



## mmercier (Jul 15, 2004)

*Check your PMs!*

Rizorith - check your PMs (Private Messages)!


----------



## rizorith (Aug 4, 2006)

mmercier said:


> Rizorith - check your PMs (Private Messages)!


I did, I don't have any  If you sent one, maybe it takes a while to go through.


----------



## mmercier (Jul 15, 2004)

*PMs*

I just PMd you again. Hopefully, this time it worked.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

The Walrus said:


> The used-bike lot is long gone, though.


you are correct.


----------



## bundokbiker (Aug 6, 2005)

*Bicycle Ambulance*

Try this used only shop near santa monica (Pico just west of Lincoln). They have odds and ends for bikes, but sometimes I see decent bikes there. Prices are reasonable and negotiable. It's a crapshoot as far as size, kinda like going to big yardsale. Worth a phone call though.


----------



## rizorith (Aug 4, 2006)

bundokbiker said:


> Try this used only shop near santa monica (Pico just west of Lincoln). They have odds and ends for bikes, but sometimes I see decent bikes there. Prices are reasonable and negotiable. It's a crapshoot as far as size, kinda like going to big yardsale. Worth a phone call though.


I actually did check them out a week ago, nothing in my size unfortunately. I think for anyone looking used craigslist, or maybe here, is their best bet.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

rizorith said:


> I live in the silverlake/los feliz area of LA if that helps any.


if you ANY kind of bike, come join the fun tonight on the monthly Midnight Ridazz ride. we'll meet at Riverside Dr. and Los Feliz, near the 5. Be there at 9:30pm and look for a biker or three.....(hundred).


----------



## rizorith (Aug 4, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> if you ANY kind of bike, come join the fun tonight on the monthly Midnight Ridazz ride. we'll meet at Riverside Dr. and Los Feliz, near the 5. Be there at 9:30pm and look for a biker or three.....(hundred).


Hah I don't think I'm going to get one that quickly but I'll be at the next one and I'll expect props from you for keeping my word. I'm hoping to find some sort of cycling group to hang with.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/road_bikes.htm

you could have one of these bikes half-way here by now....


----------



## dazedone (Jul 22, 2006)

I just got a bike from Bikesdirect.com

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/10day_lec06.htm

The one I got was not in your price range, but I was very happy with the detailed and quick responses I got from them. I ordered the bike on Friday night and got it today. Everything arrived in perfect condition and it was packed well. For $1095 I got a full Ultegra bike with carbon fork and seatstays. The value of the components alone is more than the cost of the entire bike. I figure if the frame ends up sucking, I can buy a new frame and just move over the components.

The only downside is that unless you are adept at wrenching bikes, you will have to take it to a shop to have it built. I was a bike mechanic in high school, so I was able to put the bike together in an hour myself.

Unfortunately, I crashed hard on my MTB coming down the fire road on the Flume Trail up in Tahoe this past weekend and separated my shoulder, so I will not be able to ride it for a few weeks. My physical therapist (who happens to be a cyclist) told me I could probably ride the bike on a trainer in a couple weeks. She does not want me to get out on the road for a while becuase if I crash again and re-injure it, I will be in a world of hurt. I did put the bike on a trainer today and rode it for a couple minutes though.

This is my first road bike in 15 years. I have been MTBing for a couple months and got tired of trying to put in 100mi/week on a 30lb full suspension monster with knobby tires. Can't wait to get out there on the new road bike once the shoulder heals.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

*Check your inbox*

I sent you a PM


----------



## bobj (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey were you the guys riding near the 5 and Stadium Way last Friday night? I was leaving the Dodger game and getting on the freeway and saw about 20 riders! It must have been 11:00pm.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

bobj said:


> Hey were you the guys riding near the 5 and Stadium Way last Friday night? I was leaving the Dodger game and getting on the freeway and saw about 20 riders! It must have been 11:00pm.


probably just a small section of the group you saw. There's 100s at the start. 

http://midnightridazz.com/


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

I actually purchased my bike from a Craigslist posting. I got my 2003 Specialized Allez for $450 and it was almost brand new (60 miles on the odometer, but very clean/good condition regardless). With craigslist, I'd say its a hit or miss, and you need alot of luck. But it is very much possible to find decent bikes on there.


----------

